# Is falling in love with a piece comparable to falling in love with a spouse?



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

I don’t know what its like to have a spouse but once in a while I will discover a piece that brightens my world in a way I assume is similar to falling in love.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Not even close. The love of a spouse is greater than the "love" of any work of art. On the other hand, if you divorce the spouse you can still keep the music.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Topic from this week .


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think so.............


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

level82rat said:


> I don't know what its like to have a spouse but once in a while I will discover a piece that brightens my world in a way I assume is similar to falling in love.


Then you might like to have a partner to be in love with so you can compare and analyze the situation first.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

level82rat said:


> I don't know what its like to have a spouse...


Once you know, you'll realize that it is lightyears away from loving a piece of music.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Its definitely true for some top musicians, by necessity they're basically married to their job. I'm not only talking about ones who don't marry (Boulez comes to mind) but also those who are or have partners, in the way music dominates their life. This isn't necessarily negative, but it does mean that they have to try extra hard to find balance in their lives.

The process of creating music has been compared by some to giving birth. When asked what was the favourite piece he composed, Peter Sculthorpe said that he couldn't choose because his compositions where like children to him (he never married, and had no children).

As a listener, it is different. While music does bring out positive emotions, engages us intellectually, has a healing element and so on, it isn't the same. At least with regards to music, listeners have much more freedom than musicians.

Perhaps people who play or compose without it being a career (or their main career) have the best of both worlds?


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Analogies:
-Your appreciation for each can change over time
-Fulfillment over a wide variety of emotional and intellectual registers
-High quality headphones allow for taking walks with a piece of music, just like a person

Disanalogies:
-Human relationships are interactive, and the outputs/expectations from both ends change over time.
-A spouse can fall in or out of love with _you_
-You can't procreate with a piece of music

I'm going to say the disanalogies outweigh the analogies here. It's an amusing little thought, but ultimately one best discarded.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

No, it is quite different


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

level82rat said:


> I don't know what its like to have a spouse but once in a while I will discover a piece that brightens my world in a way I assume is similar to falling in love.


If you end up finding it similar, you've made a poor marriage decision.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> If you end up finding it similar, you've made a poor marriage decision.


That is subjective as to what constitutes a happy marriage. There is no objectivity in what is a happy marriage or a great marriage. There is no inherent greatness nor happiness in any marriage, it is all subjective.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm not married but I got pretty close once, there have been a couple of other gals I fell for along the way and, bearing in mind that the OP asks about a comparison with falling (i.e.the process) rather than being (i.e.the end result) in love, I reckon there are sometimes similarities in the way one increasingly gets to know, then like, then more than like the person/piece of music in question .


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Sid James said:


> Its definitely true for some top musicians, by necessity they're basically married to their job. I'm not only talking about ones who don't marry (Boulez comes to mind) but also those who are or have partners, in the way music dominates their life.* This isn't necessarily negative, but it does mean that they have to try extra hard to find balance in their lives.
> *


You're not wrong Sid. I was working on 3 timezones across the world, taking calls in the middle of the night sometimes. My saving grace was that I mostly worked from home but even then with long hours, I still felt at times that I was losing touch with my wife and tried to make up for that. Much easier these days and music is a love shared between us.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast (Jun 3, 2020)

I've only fallen in love once with a person (still with her), and I was close to falling in love with another. Even being close to falling in love with a person is much more intense than falling in love with a piece of music. I don't know if the specific feelings are different, sometimes music gives me a rush which is comparable to some of the things that come with loving someone else, be it as a friend or as a lover. What is completely different, at least for me, is that my love for my partner is stronger, more intense as I said, and it has lasted longer (and hopefully will last for the rest of my life) than my love -that burning love- for any piece of music. 

And on the subject of music taking over people's lives, I agree. Even those great musicians -and artists, or mostly any kind of genius who devotes themselves to something completely- that did get married were mostly lousy spouses and parents.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I think it's similar to the first stage of falling in love. The music you love and the significant other only speaks the way and when you want them to. Paradoxically it's the other stages where the spouse can mean much more. The person is more alive, has own thoughts and feelings, and not designed with a specific goal or slant like the music is.


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

MatthewWeflen said:


> A spouse can fall in or out of love with _you_


This is the kind of "love" according to Hollywood, not the real definition.


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

level82rat said:


> I don't know what its like to have a spouse but once in a while I will discover a piece that brightens my world in a way I assume is similar to falling in love.


You wouldn't give your life for a piece of music. No matter how much you love it.


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

level82rat said:


> I don't know what its like to have a spouse but once in a while I will discover a piece that brightens my world in a way I assume is similar to falling in love.


There are different types of love.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

level82rat said:


> I don't know what its like to have a spouse but once in a while I will discover a piece that brightens my world in a way I assume is similar to falling in love.


The love we feel for a life partner (especially when raising children is involved), is due to a complex interplay of brain chemicals hormones, etc. It is an evolved trait that all social species have (to varying degrees), in order to promote reproductive success and survival of the group.

Testosterone and estrogen play a part especially in the early stages of a relationship. Dopamine, norepinephrine, and serotonin are important to create a long term bond. And finally, oxytocin and vasopressin come in to play to create the feeling of attachment. The feeling of attachment can exist without the need for the early lustful period and the long term bond periods.

Sorry people, but love, while not fully understood, is not something magic (although it may feel that way), it is biology. People that are unable to produce enough of some these chemicals in their brains, are unable to feel love, or unable to make long term bonds.

While there is some brain chemical relationship with art, usually around serotonin and dopamine, it does not have near the complex 'dance' of chemicals as the love we have for a wife or husband has.


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

Simon Moon said:


> The love we feel for a life partner (especially when raising children is involved), is due to a complex interplay of brain chemicals hormones, etc. It is an evolved trait that all social species have (to varying degrees), in order to promote reproductive success and survival of the group.
> 
> Testosterone and estrogen play a part especially in the early stages of a relationship. Dopamine, norepinephrine, and serotonin are important to create a long term bond. And finally, oxytocin and vasopressin come in to play to create the feeling of attachment. The feeling of attachment can exist without the need for the early lustful period and the long term bond periods.
> 
> ...


So when someone says "I Love you" it doesn't really mean what we think it means, its just blind, unguided, mindless evolution tricking us to have babies!!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Simon Moon said:


> The love we feel for a life partner (especially when raising children is involved), is due to a complex interplay of brain chemicals hormones, etc. It is an evolved trait that all social species have (to varying degrees), in order to promote reproductive success and survival of the group.
> 
> Testosterone and estrogen play a part especially in the early stages of a relationship. Dopamine, norepinephrine, and serotonin are important to create a long term bond. And finally, oxytocin and vasopressin come in to play to create the feeling of attachment. The feeling of attachment can exist without the need for the early lustful period and the long term bond periods.


You sure aren't the life of the party. :lol:


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Wilhelm Theophilus said:


> This is the kind of "love" according to Hollywood, not the real definition.


Not true.

A spouse can stop doing something in the relationship, that was a major part of why the other spouse fell in love with them in the first place, that will cause the decrease of one or more brain chemicals responsible for attraction, bonding, or attachment, and they will fall out of love.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Wilhelm Theophilus said:


> So when someone says "I Love you" it doesn't really mean what we think it means, its just blind, unguided, mindless evolution tricking us to have babies!!


No, it means exactly what we think it means. The fact that the set of feelings we define as love is due to complex chemicals in the brain, does not mean we aren't truly feeling love.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> You sure aren't the life of the party. :lol:


Well...

Usually this stuff doesn't come up at parties.

But, to me, this is so much more interesting, enlightening, and has so much more explanatory power, than attributing love to something other than biology.


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

Simon Moon said:


> Not true.
> 
> A spouse can stop doing something in the relationship, that was a major part of why the other spouse fell in love with them in the first place, that will cause the decrease of one or more brain chemicals responsible for attraction, bonding, or attachment, and they will fall out of love.


What say do we have in it? Or are we slaves to the chemical responses?


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

Simon Moon said:


> No, it means exactly what we think it means. The fact that the set of feelings we define as love is due to complex chemicals in the brain, does not mean we aren't truly feeling love.


Is love a feeling and only a feeling?


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Wilhelm Theophilus said:


> Is love a feeling and only a feeling?


Not just one feeling, but a whole range of feelings, felt at varying levels throughout a relationship, and depending on the type of relationship (husband/wife, parent/child, etc.).

Every English language dictionary defines it as such.

If it is not _just_ feelings, what else is it?

As far as we can tell, love is a thing that only occurs in the brain. It is not some kind of 'force' that we tap into. Without the brains of sentient beings to experience love, it does not exist. At least, as far as the demonstrable evidence point to.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

level82rat said:


> I don't know what its like to have a spouse but once in a while I will discover a piece that brightens my world in a way I assume is similar to falling in love.


I would say the love of a piece of music is more like puppy love (infatuation) not real love of another person. Infatuation is all about loving yourself because the other person makes you feel good. A great piece of music is similar in that you indulge in it for personal pleasure.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Simon Moon said:


> Not just one feeling, but a whole range of feelings, felt at varying levels throughout a relationship, and depending on the type of relationship (husband/wife, parent/child).
> 
> Every English language dictionary defines it as such.


One chooses to love or doesn't. Feelings are as unstable as human nature itself.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Red Terror said:


> One chooses to love or doesn't. Feelings are as unstable as human nature itself.


Good point. Love is a commitment as well as a feeling. This is why the wedding vows traditionally included the phrase "for better or for worse."


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Red Terror said:


> One chooses to love or doesn't. Feelings are as unstable as human nature itself.


So, for arguments sake, lets say one can choose to love, or not; even if one is "choosing to love", aren't the still using their feelings to do so?

But I am not sure one can choose to love. Psychopaths/sociopaths have brain abnormalities, that prevent them from producing many of the chemicals I mentioned in my original post (#19), and because of that are unable to feel love.

What choice did they have?


----------



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

Simon Moon said:


> So, for arguments sake, lets say one can choose to love, or not; even if one is "choosing to love", aren't the still using their feelings to do so?
> 
> But I am not sure one can choose to love. Psychopaths/sociopaths have brain abnormalities, that prevent them from producing many of the chemicals I mentioned in my original post (#19), and because of that are unable to feel love.
> 
> What choice did they have?


Your very argument presupposes that love is a feeling. Others would say its an attitude, or even something that is real but almost impossible to define.

Also, just because certain chemical reactions are frequent around instances of love, it does not mean that love IS those reactions.

That's all besides the point since my original post was referring to the passionate feeling that is often called "falling in love," not about the enduring love of wife and husband that have been together for decades.


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

Simon Moon said:


> Not just one feeling, but a whole range of feelings, felt at varying levels throughout a relationship, and depending on the type of relationship (husband/wife, parent/child, etc.).
> 
> Every English language dictionary defines it as such.
> 
> ...


You can do something loving for someone you don't even know and feel nothing for. You could even do something loving for someone you don't like. You could show love to someone who doesn't show love to you.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here is the inside work on the various forms of love: the book _Love and Limerence_ by psychologist Dorothy Tennov is the real deal. Take it from me, the author knows what she is talking about. It may be that the state of being limerent may be something experienced only by a percentage of humans, like reports of gooseflesh, chills, thrills when hearing music, reading certain literary passages or experiencing other "cusp" situations. Not all report these sensations, some studies say 50% yes, 50% no.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limerence


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

Strange Magic said:


> Here is the inside work on the various forms of love: the book _Love and Limerence_ by psychologist Dorothy Tennov is the real deal. Take it from me, the author knows what she is talking about. It may be that the state of being limerent may be something experienced only by a percentage of humans, like reports of gooseflesh, chills, thrills when hearing music, reading certain literary passages or experiencing other "cusp" situations. Not all report these sensations, some studies say 50% yes, 50% no.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limerence


a delusional infatuation, not love.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Wilhelm Theophilus said:


> a delusional infatuation, not love.


Tennov makes it clear that limerence is not the same thing as other forms of love. Have you read her book? Literature is full of descriptions of people in limerent states. Read _Anna Karenina_ for a good example.


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

Strange Magic said:


> Tennov makes it clear that limerence is not the same thing as other forms of love. Have you read her book? Literature is full of descriptions of people in limerent states. Read _Anna Karenina_ for a good example.


You think its a form of love?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

level82rat said:


> I don't know what its like to have a spouse but once in a while I will discover a piece that brightens my world in a way I assume is similar to falling in love.


I read this question again. The closest objective truth to this question is rather an answer to a variation of this question. Historically, women have fallen in love with the composer when great compositions were able to swoon women in the audience. This is not restricted to composers but also performers such as Franz Liszt who was both composer and performer.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

mikeh375 said:


> You're not wrong Sid. I was working on 3 timezones across the world, taking calls in the middle of the night sometimes. My saving grace was that I mostly worked from home but even then with long hours, I still felt at times that I was losing touch with my wife and tried to make up for that. Much easier these days and music is a love shared between us.


Sounds like you did find a balance. What you say reminds me of an experience related by Burt Bacharach in his autobiography. There was a time he was so busy that he barely went from his studio to his bedroom. He was working around the clock to finish a film score before the deadline. His wife was with him too, and kept an eye on him. By the time he finished, he was in a state of physical and mental collapse.

By getting to that low point, Bacharach became aware of what was happening. He related other examples of being a workaholic, like doing thirty takes of a song with Dionne Warwick and only stopping when the trumpeter told him he was going too far. Obviously awareness has made a huge difference for him, he's still around and in his nineties.

I think for travelling musicians, physical distance puts even more pressure on family. Looking back at historical examples, some dealt with it better than others. Maybe in a way they where all workaholics, driven by a necessity to get the music out.

People in the music profession, such as yourself, are living through their music. Its hard to separate the two. I as a listener can only live through music in a vicarious way.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Wilhelm Theophilus said:


> You think its a form of love?


What a strange question. What happens if I say Yes (with the author, who describes it as a form of love)? What happens if I say no? Why not read the book? I gather my opinion is important to you and am flattered (I think).


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Wilhelm Theophilus said:


> You can do something loving for someone you don't even know and feel nothing for. You could even do something loving for someone you don't like.


I would call that compassion or empathy, not love.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Sid James said:


> Sounds like you did find a balance. What you say reminds me of an experience related by Burt Bacharach in his autobiography. There was a time he was so busy that he barely went from his studio to his bedroom. He was working around the clock to finish a film score before the deadline. His wife was with him too, and kept an eye on him. By the time he finished, he was in a state of physical and mental collapse.
> 
> By getting to that low point, Bacharach became aware of what was happening. He related other examples of being a workaholic, like doing thirty takes of a song with Dionne Warwick and only stopping when the trumpeter told him he was going too far. Obviously awareness has made a huge difference for him, he's still around and in his nineties.
> 
> ...


Bacharach's experiences are familiar to many working in music. The pressure of a deadline, especially in media work can be quite a challenge at times and a major cause of strain on relationships.
Many musicians will marry fellow musicians which can help to ameliorate tension through understanding. However it's fair to say that being similar in work and (artistic) temperament can also be a cause of tension. Judging by the people I know, players are more likely to be married, or have relations with fellow players but of the composers I know, relationships are more mixed in that some (like me) will have married non-professional musicians. Sadly I've also noticed a propensity for affairs over the years.

Anyway, music and Mahler in particular was a major part of the first conversation I ever had with my wife and certainly played a part in bringing us together.
(I love Bacharach btw, especially his own often quirky but lucid arrangements of his songs).


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

Emapthy is "the ability to share someone else's feelings or experiences by imagining what it would be like to be in that person's situation". 

I didn't say you would just empathise with someone but actually do something for them.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Wilhelm Theophilus said:


> Emapthy is "the ability to share someone else's feelings or experiences by imagining what it would be like to be in that person's situation".
> 
> I didn't say you would just empathise with someone but actually do something for them.


The empathy leads to the giving.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

No...................................


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

*Is falling in love with a piece comparable to falling in love with a spouse?*

My God. I *hope* it's not that painful!


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

Bulldog said:


> The empathy leads to the giving.


That is not true. Empathy _can _lead to giving but it doesn't have to. You can be empathetic and not actually do anything for the person.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

level82rat said:


> Your very argument presupposes that love is a feeling. Others would say its an attitude, or even something that is real but almost impossible to define.
> 
> Also, just because certain chemical reactions are frequent around instances of love, it does not mean that love IS those reactions.


Love as a feeling vs as an attitude: what differences are you envisioning between these two? A feeling is a physical sensation which might give rise to an emotion (which is essentially a thought). Love is one possibility when a thought is regularly combined with a strong and pleasant (so long as you can enjoy what might be heady and dizzying) feeling. It might lead you to foolishness or to making a big decision that turns out to be right for you both. I guess an attraction to a piece of music could also fit this description but love is interactive and therefore less predictable but potentially much more rewarding. I suppose you could say that mere sexual attraction is also interactive and yet fits with my description (especially when it is reciprocated). But love is about more than what could happen sexually - it may be illusory but the thought "I am in love" tends to encompass all aspects of your life. I find it sad that you have never felt it but perhaps you are young?

I agree that knowing what brain chemicals are doing tells us nearly nothing of meaning on this question.


----------



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

Enthusiast said:


> Love as a feeling vs as an attitude: what differences are you envisioning between these two? A feeling is a physical sensation which might give rise to an emotion (which is essentially a thought). Love is one possibility when a thought is regularly combined with a strong and pleasant (so long as you can enjoy what might be heady and dizzying) feeling. It might lead you to foolishness or to making a big decision that turns out to be right for you both. I guess an attraction to a piece of music could also fit this description but love is interactive and therefore less predictable but potentially much more rewarding. I suppose you could say that mere sexual attraction is also interactive and yet fits with my description (especially when it is reciprocated). But love is about more than what could happen sexually - it may be illusory but the thought "I am in love" tends to encompass all aspects of your life. I find it sad that you have never felt it but perhaps you are young?
> 
> I agree that knowing what brain chemicals are doing tells us nearly nothing of meaning on this question.


My understanding is that love is the desire for someone's good. In fact my standard for it is God's love for us. I could hardly imagine God being emotionally attached to us or being overwhelmed by a flurry of emotions. Instead, the proof of love is in the actions (or at least the intention) of doing good for the other person.


----------



## Aries (Nov 29, 2012)

level82rat said:


> Is falling in love with a piece comparable to falling in love with a spouse?


The answer is no.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Wilhelm Theophilus said:


> That is not true. Empathy _can _lead to giving but it doesn't have to. You can be empathetic and not actually do anything for the person.


This is trivially true. Every day I receive heartfelt solicitations to give money or time to a huge number of very worthy causes, causes whose needs would make a granite block cry. Yet I give what I can to only a few. For the rest I have empathy and, if it is a matter that can addressed by wise policy or others' money or time, I can vote or agitate for it. Your post seems to discount empathy as a vital first step toward alleviating suffering. Results count, but empathy provides the initial impetus.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Wilhelm Theophilus said:


> That is not true. Empathy _can _lead to giving but it doesn't have to. You can be empathetic and not actually do anything for the person.


I never said that empathy always or automatically leads to giving.

You still haven't explained what love has to do with giving to folks you don't know.


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

Bulldog said:


> I never said that empathy always or automatically leads to giving.
> 
> You still haven't explained what love has to do with giving to folks you don't know.


Its is an act of love to help people. Someone posted that love is a feeling, so I was explaining that you can show love to people you feel nothing for.


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

No.

But that said, my favorite pieces of music don't nag me.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

level82rat said:


> My understanding is that love is the desire for someone's good. In fact my standard for it is God's love for us. I could hardly imagine God being emotionally attached to us or being overwhelmed by a flurry of emotions. Instead, the proof of love is in the actions (or at least the intention) of doing good for the other person.


OK. But you are aware that your view on love is not a particularly commonly held one these days? And I am not sure there was ever a time when "the desire for someone's good" was all that was ever meant by the word love, was there? And, finally, haven't you shifted the ground significantly from the opinion you expressed in you OP? I feel you may be trying to avoid engaging with the feeling of love.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Greek apparently has seven different types of love described. What if we put these seven in a poll asking which apply to human/music relationships?

Eros: romantic, passionate love. 
Philia: intimate, authentic friendship. 
Ludus: playful, flirtatious love. 
Storge: unconditional, familial love. 
Philautia: self-love. 
Pragma: committed, companionate love. 
Agápe: empathetic, universal love.

https://www.wellandgood.com/greek-words-for-love/

To keep it simple, I have mainly heard of three types of love from Greek:

Eros: romantic
Philos: brotherly
Agape: unconditional


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

SixFootScowl said:


> Greek apparently has seven different types of love described. What if we put these seven in a poll asking which apply to human/music relationships?
> 
> Eros: romantic, passionate love.
> Philia: intimate, authentic friendship.
> ...


does agape in Greek mean unconditional? Don't think it does


----------



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

Enthusiast said:


> OK. But you are aware that your view on love is not a particularly commonly held one these days? And I am not sure there was ever a time when "the desire for someone's good" was all that was ever meant by the word love, was there? And, finally, haven't you shifted the ground significantly from the opinion you expressed in you OP? I feel you may be trying to avoid engaging with the feeling of love.


My OP was dealing with the phenomenon of "falling in love" which I see as almost entirely an emotional and passionate thing. Then this thread became derailed and we started discussing what true love means, and that's what I was addressing in the comment you replied to.

And what's the point of discussing what is commonly held? It's not like the average person spends much time thinking on this topic. I just believe that the most accurate definition of love we can produce is to care for the well-being of another.


----------



## BeatriceB (May 3, 2021)

Yes, fallen in love and listening to quality classical music are the best things! I'm lucky to have both


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2021)

No.
................


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Wilhelm Theophilus said:


> does agape in Greek mean unconditional? Don't think it does


Perhaps "unconditional" is a poor way to characterize it. To quote R.C.H. Lenski's Interpretation of St. John's Gospel on verse 3:16, *"The verb [agapao] denotes the highest type and form of loving, as distinct from [phileo], the love of mere affection, friendship, and ordinary human relation."* Sorry, I don't have keys for Greek letters so transposed the Greek letters to English letter in brackets[].


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

It’s interesting that the title of this thread allows for falling in love with any spouse, not necessarily ‘your’ spouse.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

DaveM said:


> It's interesting that the title of this thread allows for any spouse, not necessarily 'your' spouse.


Probably the OP is not married and so said "a spouse" because he does not have a specific person in mind?


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

If and when I fall in love with my spouse, I'll let y'all know


----------

